# Status of qemu-kmod?



## johalun (May 5, 2016)

Hi!

I'm running 11-CURRENT AMD64 with QEMU installed using pkg(8). 
Qemu runs fine using qemu-system-x86_46. 

There is also a kernel module called qemu (or was it kqemu?). I can load it with kldload but how can I tell if it is being used? Do I need to specify any command line parameter? (-enable-kvm or -kernel-kqemu is not accepted).

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2016)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## tobik@ (May 10, 2016)

yohanesu75 said:


> There is also a kernel module called qemu (or was it kqemu?)


See emulators/kqemu-kmod:


> BROKEN: KPI changes in 10 and up, use bhyve or vbox
> IGNORE: is marked as broken: KPI changes in 10 and up, use bhyve or vbox



kqemu isn't even supported by qemu anymore (see http://wiki.qemu.org/KQemu/Doc):


> Current versions of qemu (0.11 and up) has no support for kqemu anymore, focusing on kvm instead. The information below is provided for historical reasons only.


----------

